# What food makes you sick to your stomach?



## Sasquatch! (Apr 29, 2011)

The fat in bacon, for me.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 29, 2011)

Raw broccoli and cauliflower in any form. Blech.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 29, 2011)

chitlin's


----------



## SanDiega (Apr 29, 2011)

anything with an exoskeleton


----------



## BeerMe (Apr 29, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> The fat in bacon, for me.


I'd put bacon fat bits in my coffee if it was socially acceptable. 

I hate anything and everything spearmint-flavored, to the point that I can't be around people chewing spearmint gum. It just smells/tastes awful.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 29, 2011)

Onions big time...second would be cooked carrots...and to varying lesser degrees most other veggies. Also sea bugs (lobsters etc.) and bait (sushi).


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 29, 2011)

raw onions




Sasquatch! said:


> The fat in bacon, for me.



WHAT! NO BACON?

you're so not americ...oh, wait.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 29, 2011)

Pickles
Mushrooms
Raw tomatoes

Mayonnaise
Mustard
Relish


Blech!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Apr 29, 2011)

Green bean casserole. ::shivers::


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 29, 2011)

refried beans and most other forms of beans.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 29, 2011)

How could I forget Mayonnaise :doh:


----------



## Kamily (Apr 29, 2011)

Eggs. Ive always hated them. Even the smell of them cooking will make me barf.


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 29, 2011)

Nothing I can think of.


----------



## RentonBob (Apr 30, 2011)

Bananas... :doh:


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm getting to the point that any form of fast food makes me want to barf- the smell of it, anyways.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 30, 2011)

Besides my real food allergies some of which are mild and if I avoided them wouldn't have much to enjoy eating, aaaaand lactose intolerance, I'm finding eggs (fried, hardboiled, microwaved) make me sick as I get older. It's weird cos I like them a lot.


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 30, 2011)

Specific kinds of fish.

And certain mushrooms depending on how they're cooked (and if they are or are not poisonous).


----------



## FishCharming (May 1, 2011)

this thread is making me hungry! :eat2:


----------



## theronin23 (May 1, 2011)

Mushrooms.


----------



## bigpulve (May 1, 2011)

Culvers food


----------



## Tad (May 2, 2011)

I'm another who can't have eggs  I like eggs, but now if I eat one (or even anything really high in egg) I get a wave of intense nausear several minutes later. 

More broadly, anything high in certain forms of sulfur, most notably but certainly not limited to: beer, wine, and dehydrated onions and garlic as well as eggs do pretty terrible things to my gut. A lot of other foods are high sulfur but not as intense so I can have some (a lot of veggies fall into this category). Likewise too much fat. *sigh*

As for tases/textures, occasionally something too slimy or gelatinous will kind of turn my gut, but for the most part I just love food in all its glorious forms, and am so frustrated that these days my body has trouble with so much of it


----------



## Goreki (May 2, 2011)

Kamily said:


> Eggs. Ive always hated them. Even the smell of them cooking will make me barf.


Eggs for me too. I can play with them when they're all raw and happy, just not cooked. Ugh.

And I hate most seafood. The smell of a freshly cooked fish is just revolting!
Also this stuff caled bonito, which is dried fish flakes. In some japanese restraunts they insist on sprinkling it over half of what you order, especially if there's no fish in it.


----------



## JulieD (May 2, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Specific kinds of fish.



I know of a special kind of fish that is a delicacy in small third world countries...served with a side of CHARMING SAUCE, he will make anyone's day a delight. Accompanied with a chilled glass of Moscato...delish! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## JenFromOC (May 2, 2011)

Jell-O


*blech*


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2011)

Salt and vinegar potato chips. 

Even opening the bag in my presence will make me dry heave.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 2, 2011)

Certain species of fish make me sick, and lamb sometimes has the same effect. Visually, anything cooked with a head on and eyes in...no thank you!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 2, 2011)

I can't stand the smell of cabbage cooking. And I'm not a big fan of the taste either.


----------



## Byagi (May 2, 2011)

Add me to the list of people who hate onions. UGH!


----------



## Saoirse (May 3, 2011)

Taste and smell dont make me nauseous, but lots of textures make me gag. Used to loooove Jell-O growing up, but im finding it harder to eat it. Most fruits throw me off too... love the taste, but cant get past the texture.


----------



## WillSpark (May 3, 2011)

bigpulve said:


> Culvers food



BLASPHEMY!


----------



## FishCharming (May 3, 2011)

there's lots of food i don't like but i dont know about making me nauseous... maybe tuna salad? the combination of canned tuna fish and mayonnaise has never been a good one for me


----------



## danbsc29630 (May 3, 2011)

Yellow Squash. Hate it worse than Cauliflower.


----------



## Kamily (May 4, 2011)

Goreki said:


> And I hate most seafood. The smell of a freshly cooked fish is just revolting!
> Also this stuff caled bonito, which is dried fish flakes. In some japanese restraunts they insist on sprinkling it over half of what you order, especially if there's no fish in it.



Yeah now that you mention it, seafood is another one that makes me sick. UGH!


----------



## ClockworkOrange (May 4, 2011)

stuffed peppers are the worst. the smell is so toxic it makes my skin want to peel off and run away.


----------



## JulieD (May 4, 2011)

omg...liver and onions... im feeling sick just thinking about it...and it smells soooo bad


----------



## mel (May 5, 2011)

eggplant yuck


----------



## ITheFire (May 5, 2011)

Safety pins, dog food, magnets, pennies, toothpaste, glass shards, socks, crack, lightbulbs, dandelions...ect.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 5, 2011)

cheesecake(only if alot of packets are used) mexican and chinese food sometimes,and fast food alot of the time.italian food sometimes too.i think i may have IBS so i have to be extra careful.LOL


----------



## Cors (May 5, 2011)

Nothing in particular actually makes me heave. Lucky me!

The smell of deep fried greasy sugary processed junk emanating from chip or takeaway stores, especially when the oil is old comes close though.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 5, 2011)

Sauerkraut. Really, any overly-vinegar-ish things.

Oh, and Meat Loaf. I used to love it, but then I hit puberty and it disgusts me now, even if prepared in strange and exciting ways.


----------



## PigPen (May 5, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> Taste and smell dont make me nauseous, but lots of textures make me gag. Used to loooove Jell-O growing up, but im finding it harder to eat it. Most fruits throw me off too... love the taste, but cant get past the texture.



DITTO! i love mashed potatoes, but i have to eat them in small amounts at a time. if i have a big spoonful, i gag. same with bananas, have to take super small bites. anything mushy makes me yak.


----------



## digitalbliss (May 6, 2011)

I have to agree with the couple of people who said Mustard and Mayo, mustard especially. I don't even like to SEE it, let alone smell it.


----------



## sera (May 6, 2011)

eggs, licorice and smell of beer


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 6, 2011)

PigPen said:


> DITTO! i love mashed potatoes, but i have to eat them in small amounts at a time. if i have a big spoonful, i gag. same with bananas, have to take super small bites. anything mushy makes me yak.



yes! bananas do me the same way! that's why i eat them with peanut butter! lol and pickcles yuck! just makes me want to throw up.LOL


----------



## Jenella (May 6, 2011)

JulieD said:


> omg...liver and onions... im feeling sick just thinking about it...and it smells soooo bad



Yes!! Same for me! My family loves it!

Also, Sauerkraut and cabbage! Can't stand it. Meatloaf... Yuck! Oh, and Scrabble - This weird breakfast food my parents love. >.<

Also, I love cherries, but they hate me... Allergic.


----------



## penguin (May 6, 2011)

Tripe. My parents loved eating it, but the smell of it cooking turned me right off.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (May 6, 2011)

mel said:


> eggplant yuck



/agree

parents tried to make me eat this when I was a small child. one of those "sit at the table until you're done" deals. I slept on my placemat!


----------



## Jenella (May 6, 2011)

ClockworkOrange said:


> /agree
> 
> parents tried to make me eat this when I was a small child. one of those "sit at the table until you're done" deals. I slept on my placemat!



I remember doing that more than once... Those things hurt the face.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 7, 2011)

Liver, braunschweiger (sp?), pickled herring. Basically most of my grandmother's favorites. Chicken gizzards. YUCK!


----------



## FishCharming (May 7, 2011)

oooh! i got one! Crawfish! when i lived in louisiana i was working on a campaign for a guy who was running for police chief and he had a spot at the Slidell crawfish festival where he was going to be doing some campaigning. i had to go with my boss but i figured it wouldn't be a big deal, i'd be sitting in the shade all day. 

so the night before my boss and i went out partying and i managed to get blind drunk. the next morning i was sooooooo hung over i wanted to die. i get to the festival and it's like a million degrees, there's no shade only a giant horse trailer filled with tubs for boiling crawfish and nothing to drink but Budweiser... i spent the whole day huddles in a ball on the ground, awash with the smell of ten tons of boiling crawfish and the sight of 10,000 people tearing through shellfish like zombies through a nursery... 

so yeah, just the thought of crawfish makes me nauseous now...


----------



## JulieD (May 7, 2011)

Jenella said:


> Yes!! Same for me! My family loves it!
> 
> Also, Sauerkraut and cabbage! Can't stand it. Meatloaf... Yuck! Oh, and Scrabble - This weird breakfast food my parents love. >.<
> 
> Also, I love cherries, but they hate me... Allergic.



Scrapple is disgusting. People who bitch about what is in bologna and hotdogs, trust me...that's like eating pie next to scrapple. Its a Pennsylvania Dutch breakfast food that is very popular around here. Basically you take everything left over from butchering a pig, grind or chop it up, $mix it with corn meal and bake it into a loaf type formation. Then you let it cool, slice it and pan fry it until its browned...its fucking gross...if you ever visit PA and are asked to try some, don't. Someone once told me that there is a reason that the word "crap" is in the middle of "scrapple"...I'm just saying...


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 7, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> so yeah, just the thought of crawfish makes me nauseous now...



Oh, twist the knife a little further! :really sad:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Scrapple is disgusting. People who bitch about what is in bologna and hotdogs, trust me...that's like eating pie next to scrapple. Its a Pennsylvania Dutch breakfast food that is very popular around here. Basically you take everything left over from butchering a pig, grind or chop it up, $mix it with corn meal and bake it into a loaf type formation. Then you let it cool, slice it and pan fry it until its browned...its fucking gross...if you ever visit PA and are asked to try some, don't. Someone once told me that there is a reason that the word "crap" is in the middle of "scrapple"...I'm just saying...


Scrapple. Even the mention of it makes me want to vomit.

I also hate anything buckwheat including buckwheat honey. Scrapple has buckwheat in it too. I'd eat a pound of headcheese before I'd eat a spoonful of scrapple.


----------



## mel (May 8, 2011)

ClockworkOrange said:


> /agree
> 
> parents tried to make me eat this when I was a small child. one of those "sit at the table until you're done" deals. I slept on my placemat!



me too!! I can remember sitting there crying and trying not to puke all over the place.


----------



## Tracii (May 8, 2011)

Yams..............OMG YUCK!
Snails make me gag too.


----------



## Angel (May 8, 2011)

steak, beef, hamburger (with the except of occasional small amounts of the 93% and up lean) = gall bladder attack

greasy foods and fatty foods = queazy stomach


I don't like chicken or turkey skin; any fat on meats; liver, headcheese, or scrapple; squid or octopus; mushrooms (the texture is slimy to me); green tomatoes; yellow, mild, or any types of hot peppers (strange, but I do like a slice or two of pickled mild yellow pepper on a sub sandwich every once in a blue moon)

My tummy doesn't like any lettuce that comes from McDonalds; refried beans; multi-grain anything; those little seeds that are on hamburger buns; MSG; and most local Chinese buffets  (buying chocolate exLax would be cheaper)

Overindulging in chocolate or sweets makes me feel sick to my stomach 


The things I'm supposed to eat, I can't tolerate very well; and what I basicly live on, I'm not supposed to be eating


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 9, 2011)

Fish and cheese should NEVER be served together. Seriously makes me sick thinking about it. Tuna melts, or fish sandwiches with cheese. Ewww.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 10, 2011)

There really isn't anything that really upsets my stomach in a literal sense. But I can't stand eating anything with a bone or meats that are chewy and fatty. I can't stand meat that has chunks of grizzle on it and is still touching a bone. I know it is weird. But I can't do it. 

Also, I don't like eating eggs, seafood, mushrooms, or anything else that has a slimy texture to it.


----------



## instantkarma (May 10, 2011)

Bologna, hot dogs, and rye bread. Even the smell of rye bread makes me gag.


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2011)

gets prepared to be called un australian 

Vegiemite even the smell makes me quesy 

also something in the tomato sauce on pizza havens pizza always makes me chucky


tripe and other such offal type things


----------



## Goreki (May 10, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> gets prepared to be called un australian
> 
> Vegiemite even the smell makes me quesy
> 
> ...


Nah, you're only UnAustralian if you don't know what it is at all. Also, you like Milo right? Australian


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 10, 2011)

I feel sick whenever I eat Gorkey out. OOOOOOOOH SNAP.


----------



## Goreki (May 10, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I feel sick whenever I eat Gorkey out. OOOOOOOOH SNAP.


I keep TELLING you you're doing it wrong, but you won't let me show you the difference between all those confusing holes chicks have.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 10, 2011)

Goreki said:


> I keep TELLING you you're doing it wrong, but you won't let me show you the difference between all those confusing holes chicks have.



Meh, gonna do them all anyway....I'm training for the orifice triathlon.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 10, 2011)

Jell-O.....except in the form of a Jell-O shot. Then I'm ok.


----------



## Goreki (May 10, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Meh, gonna do them all anyway....I'm training for the orifice triathlon.


Then quit complaining! I'm sure there are starving people in africa who would LOVE my......

No, I don't think I will finish that one actually :doh:


----------



## Zowie (May 10, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Then quit complaining! I'm sure there are starving people in africa who would LOVE my......
> 
> No, I don't think I will finish that one actually :doh:



...vagemite?


----------



## FishCharming (May 11, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Jell-O.....except in the form of a Jell-O shot. Then I'm ok.



OMG, i LOOOOOOOOVE JELLO!!! 

thinking about trying to start up a naked JELLO wrestling league. Where my bitches at??


----------



## biglynch (May 11, 2011)

liver is evil!


----------



## mel (May 11, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Jell-O.....except in the form of a Jell-O shot. Then I'm ok.



snicker :bounce:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 11, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Jell-O.....except in the form of a Jell-O shot. Then I'm ok.



Kind of like I hate Jagermeister and Red Bull unless they're combined?


----------



## KittyKitten (May 21, 2011)

I don't know, but when I eat an avocado, my stomach hurts. However, I have no problems if the avocado is blended with salsa or even a smoothie. I just cannot eat it by itself.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2011)

Grapefruit and its juice makes my stomach hurt. I love it but it causes real pain.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 21, 2011)

I'm surprised no on else has mentioned this, except not really because I always get dirty looks when I mentioned, also looks of awe. 

Olives of any kind make me sick to my stomach. I am a very open minded person to new foods, and I always try them again to see fi I like them. But when I swallow them, have it be on pizza, from an olive bar, in a wrap, diced, sliced, whole, pitted, pit in, my stomach starts to turn. I can't help it, something about them just makes me ill.


----------



## chicken legs (May 21, 2011)

The smell of Goldschlager makes me dry heave.


----------



## coriander (May 21, 2011)

JulieD said:


> omg...liver and onions... im feeling sick just thinking about it...and it smells soooo bad



Blechh, I forgot about liver! My roommate and I were watching someone butcher a liver on TV and actually had to turn away. So gross.

ALSO: blue cheese, cream of wheat, canned salmon, whole baby squid or fish, and organ meat in general. I am losing my appetite just thinking about these things, lol. :blink:


----------



## WillSpark (May 21, 2011)

It's funny, I enjoy bleu cheese dressing when paired with buffalo chicken, but I can't stand bleu cheese in any way that isn't in the dressing, and I can't even stand the dressing when it's not with buffalo chicken of some kind.


----------



## coriander (May 22, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> It's funny, I enjoy bleu cheese dressing when paired with buffalo chicken, but I can't stand bleu cheese in any way that isn't in the dressing, and I can't even stand the dressing when it's not with buffalo chicken of some kind.



Omg, when it is in a dressing, it is even scarier for me because you can't always see the blue mouldy crap. I have mistaken blue cheese dressing for ranch before..trust me, NOT pretty.


----------



## Roy C. (May 22, 2011)

Cornish game hens.....


----------



## chicken legs (May 22, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> The smell of Goldschlager makes me dry heave.



LOL...I forgot alcohol is not a food


----------



## mikey787 (May 22, 2011)

Any form of pungent cheese.... especially stilton or bleu cheese will make me hurl !

..... oh and fish...cant stand the stuff !!! :really sad:


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 23, 2011)

*Many of my favorite foods have been listed here! Amazing. The only one I agree with is chitlin's. 

Here are the only gross foods I can think of off hand:*


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 23, 2011)

coriander said:


> Omg, when it is in a dressing, it is even scarier for me because you can't always see the blue mouldy crap. I have mistaken blue cheese dressing for ranch before..trust me, NOT pretty.



I like to crumble additional blue cheese into blue cheese dressing. Also, I love stinky cheeses. The worse the smell, the better the taste! :eat2:


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 23, 2011)

Tracii said:


> Yams..............OMG YUCK!
> Snails make me gag too.



Mmmm...escargot swimming in butter. Magnifique!


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 23, 2011)

*Wow! You must be extremely thin!*



Angel said:


> steak, beef, hamburger (with the except of occasional small amounts of the 93% and up lean) = gall bladder attack
> 
> greasy foods and fatty foods = queazy stomach
> 
> ...


----------



## mel (May 23, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

OMG yuck!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mishty (May 23, 2011)

Chitterlings. 






Chicken livers.











Canned fish.

I hate all fish, for the most part, but canned is the worst, well other than raw fish:






Sushi.


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 24, 2011)

But tuna noodle casserole is one of life's essential staples!


----------



## Freedumb (May 24, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Chitterlings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I now no longer want food.


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 25, 2011)

On the contrary, this thread has made me very hungry! I must notify my personal chef...sweetheart, are you online? :eat2:


----------



## GentleSavage (May 25, 2011)

Mayonnaise. I've literally stopped eating something once someone let it slip that it had the white slime of Beelzebub in it. Why anyone would eat it causes me to stay awake at night. 

The thought of it right now is causing me to gag. 

ugh.


----------



## WillSpark (May 26, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> Mayonnaise. I've literally stopped eating something once someone let it slip that it had the white slime of Beelzebub in it. Why anyone would eat it causes me to stay awake at night.
> 
> The thought of it right now is causing me to gag.
> 
> ugh.



That's odd to stop eating something that you had eaten just because of one ingredient that was apparently negligible enough that you had to be told it was there.

I mean, I never liked fish or anchovies or sardines, but I like caesar salad and that dressing has sardines in it typically. I didn't know at first, but when I learned that, it never made me adverse to eating that, because I'd enjoyed it previously. How could the simple idea of an ingredient being present ruin food for you if the taste and texture are fine and the food is safe?


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2011)

Because mayonnaise is the disgusting jizz of Satan, that's why.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 26, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> But tuna noodle casserole is one of life's essential staples!


"Fools!" said I, "You do not know, silence like a casserole."

-Rusty
(with apologies as needed)


----------



## WillSpark (May 26, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Because mayonnaise is the disgusting jizz of Satan, that's why.



Well, I mean, I guess it comes from never being able to dismiss any single ingredient out of hand. I try food and if I like it, I like it, regardless of or more typically because of the ingredients used in it. Mayo is no different than fish or spinach or various dressings or spreads or cheeses. Did you know it's used in lots of cheesecake recipes to add smoothness and tang? And did telling you that ruin cheesecake for you?

I can perfectly understand why mayo on it's own or when obvious would put someone off, but disregarding a food that had been no big deal to eat once you found out mayo was an ingredient? That just doesn't make much sense since the mayo clearly had no affect on the food that made you dislike it on the food's own merit. It's basically the equivalent of racism but with food.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 26, 2011)

I know food . . . I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2011)

Next thing we know you'll be going off on how disliking some food dyes added to sodas/sports drinks is the equivalent of anti-Semitism.

SODA HOLOCAUST.


----------



## WillSpark (May 26, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know food . . . I know what I'm talking about.



And I love when you post pictures of your creations! Do that sometime again! I love it even more than your sock pics.
And yes I understand I'll never live that down. I learned from my mistake, and corrected my facts, though, and that's all I can think to do to make it better. 



Paquito said:


> Next thing we know you'll be going off on how disliking some food dyes added to sodas/sports drinks is the equivalent of anti-Semitism.
> 
> SODA HOLOCAUST.
> 
> I Love Juice.


Nah, I would never invoke Godwin on something as silly as this....though onions can sometimes tend to be the Hitler of foods....


----------



## JulieD (May 26, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> That's odd to stop eating something that you had eaten just because of one ingredient that was apparently negligible enough that you had to be told it was there..._SNIP_...



Because its a mental thing...



WillSpark said:


> ..._SNIP_... It's basically the equivalent of racism but with food.



If mayo...it doesn't have a race, now stop being douche-like...


----------



## WillSpark (May 26, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Because its a mental thing...
> 
> 
> 
> If mayo...it doesn't have a race, now stop being douche-like...



Hey, I said "like racism" I was drawing a specific comparison.

The example is like this:

You try food, then you like it. You continue eating it until someone says it has mayo in it.
You then respond with disgust. "Ew! This has mayo!? Disgusting!" And never eat it again.

It's like getting to know someone online, without ever seeing their face. You like them, and they seem like a nice person, so you continue talking with them.
Then you find out what they look like by picture or whatever, and find out they are Asian, and proceed to respond with "Ew. I didn't know you were ASIAN!" and proceed to block them and break all contact with them.

Those factors mean nothing to the actual situation or how the food/person is, and judging like that is stupid. Granted, it's a extreme comparison, but at the time I couldn't think of any less extreme one that was just as apt a comparison.

But now that I think of it, it's a lot like enjoying a song a lot, then finding out it's by a band you "don't like" and then you never listen to the song again. It's just stupid. Things should stand on the merits of what they are, not based on prejudice, in any situation.


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2011)

Maybe that's why I don't like white people, they're made of mayonnaise...
srs conversation


----------



## JulieD (May 26, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Hey, I said "like racism" I was drawing a specific comparison.
> 
> The example is like this:
> 
> ...



Will, its mayonnaise...no, seriously...its a condiment...


----------



## WillSpark (May 26, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Will, its mayonnaise...no, seriously...its a condiment...



I fully understand that. But it wasn't the mayo that was the big thing, it was the hating of any food containing it no matter how good it tasted or even if the mayo was undetectable. This could be about anything, not just ingredients in food. I'm not just being stubborn or arguing for the sake of argument. I don't think there's even anything to argue. I just think there's a point where something like that is ridiculous, and dismissing something that's perfectly fine to you out of hand like that is just silly.


----------



## JulieD (May 26, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> I fully understand that. But it wasn't the mayo that was the big thing, it was the hating of any food containing it no matter how good it tasted or even if the mayo was undetectable. This could be about anything, not just ingredients in food. I'm not just being stubborn or arguing for the sake of argument. I don't think there's even anything to argue. I just think there's a point where something like that is ridiculous, and dismissing something that's perfectly fine to you out of hand like that is just silly.



Will, you are going to be known as the boy who stuck up for the mayo rights...seriously, before you start to go into how the mayo has feelings that it is being looked over in this prejudice condiment society of ours...just think about it. Honey, its just mayo...let it go...I know its going to be tough, but trust me, the mayo has no idea how hard you are not arguing on its behalf over a fake mayo racism...let it be a miracle whip, and unsqueeze the new squeezable bottles, and let just kraft a way to get the helmans out of here...


----------



## WillSpark (May 26, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Will, you are going to be known as the boy who stuck up for the mayo rights...seriously, before you start to go into how the mayo has feelings that it is being looked over in this prejudice condiment society of ours...just think about it. Honey, its just mayo...let it go...I know its going to be tough, but trust me, the mayo has no idea how hard you are not arguing on its behalf over a fake mayo racism...let it be a miracle whip, and unsqueeze the new squeezable bottles, and let just kraft a way to get the helmans out of here...



It isn't about the mayo. I get that you're just making a big joke out of the fact that mayo was the specific thing used here, but my point is applied to any other thing. I used the music example, too. My point itself hasn't been addressed, and with good reason, because I'm not sure there's even an argument to be made. I understand you're trying to make the jokes to stop the line of conversation, but the fact that you're completely missing the point isn't doing that.

Anyone who's saying "I can't believe he's arguing about mayo" is missing the entire reason I bothered posting about it. The mayo had nothing to do with what I was saying beyond being the example being used.


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2011)

I think the point was lost when you compared condiment choice to racism.


----------



## retep (May 26, 2011)

i dont like cold milk drinks makes me sick


----------



## WillSpark (May 26, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I think the point was lost when you compared condiment choice to racism.



1. It wasn't condiment choice that I was comparing. The point was about nonsensical prejudice about literally anything, just using the mayo as an example because it was what was initially brought up.

2. The entire point of the comparison to racism was to make the point clearer by magnifying it to an extreme example. I can't imagine that fact was actually lost on anyone, because there are too many smart people on this forum not to get it, you included.

I would love for someone to have actually understood what I was saying instead of thinking I was going off on some stupid tangent about how mayo deserves rights or some stupid shit. I know that the people on this forum are smart enough to get it, including both you and Julie. I've seen you all be too smart to be dumb enough not to get it.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 26, 2011)

i use to love hot dogs, but then i found out what was in them...


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2011)

TO THE BACK OF THE FRIDGE, MAYO PARKS
ffs


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 26, 2011)

Paquito said:


> TO THE BACK OF THE FRIDGE, MAYO PARKS
> ffs



mauhahahahaahha i can't rep you


----------



## Goreki (May 26, 2011)

I used to love the idea of ceaser salad... until i saw it was full of icky ANCHOVIES!!!! EW EW EW EW EW!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 26, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i use to love hot dogs, but then i found out what was in them...



Why? It's not like you can actually TASTE THE cats in the hot dogs. Just keep eating them pussy. 

And JUST bringing up a small editors note will, the caesar dressing is not supposed to be made with sardines, it's supposed to be anchovis. Which, by the way, actual, real, true to life anchovies are just about impossible to get your hands on. Just sharing the knowledge.


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2011)

Stupid outraged person: "SOYLENT GREEN IS PEOPLE"

Me: "Chill bitch, you can't _taste_ the human, get over it. Don't let it ruin that perfectly nice sandwich."


----------



## Zowie (May 26, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Why? It's not like you can actually TASTE THE cats in the hot dogs. Just keep eating them pussy.
> 
> And JUST bringing up a small editors note will, the caesar dressing is not supposed to be made with sardines, it's supposed to be anchovis. Which, by the way, actual, real, true to life anchovies are just about impossible to get your hands on. Just sharing the knowledge.



How so? What about the tinned ones?


----------



## WillSpark (May 26, 2011)

Goreki said:


> I used to love the idea of ceaser salad... until i saw it was full of icky ANCHOVIES!!!! EW EW EW EW EW!!!





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Why? It's not like you can actually TASTE THE cats in the hot dogs. Just keep eating them pussy.
> 
> And JUST bringing up a small editors note will, the caesar dressing is not supposed to be made with sardines, it's supposed to be anchovis. Which, by the way, actual, real, true to life anchovies are just about impossible to get your hands on. Just sharing the knowledge.



Gah. Thanks. I typed anchovies first, but then thought I was wrong and doubled back on myself. I'll remember that for the next time. Thanks.

And you know, I knew the jokes would happen, but couldn't the actual point be acknowledged at least once first?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 26, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Gah. Thanks. I typed anchovies first, but then thought I was wrong and doubled back on myself. I'll remember that for the next time. Thanks.
> 
> And you know, I knew the jokes would happen, but couldn't the actual point be acknowledged at least once first?



i understand the point and i think it's all mental honestly.


----------



## WillSpark (May 26, 2011)

Goreki said:


> I used to love the idea of ceaser salad... until i saw it was full of icky ANCHOVIES!!!! EW EW EW EW EW!!!





Lil BigginZ said:


> i understand the point and i think it's all mental honestly.



Thanks for acknowledging it, but Julie said that before, too. The big point is that mental or not, such a thing shouldn't matter when eating food you like, or listening to music you enjoy, or anything else really. Just because you don't like some individual thing like a band or a specific ingredient doesn't mean, IMO, that you should dismiss every single song played by a band or every food using that ingredient and never being open to being pleasantly surprised by something if it were to come up and actually be good, especially if you liked it before you even knew. That was my big problem with the original story. He didn't have a problem with the food until he found out it had that one ingredient in it, and _*then*_ he decided he hated it and it made him sick.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 26, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Thanks for acknowledging it, but Julie said that before, too. The big point is that mental or not, such a thing shouldn't matter when eating food you like, or listening to music you enjoy, or anything else really. Just because you don't like some individual thing like a band or a specific ingredient doesn't mean, IMO, that you should dismiss every single song played by a band or every food using that ingredient and never being open to being pleasantly surprised by something if it were to come up and actually be good, especially if you liked it before you even knew.



i hate raw onions with a passion but FUCKING LOVE fried onions. any difference there?


----------



## WillSpark (May 26, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i hate raw onions with a passion but FUCKING LOVE fried onions. any difference there?



Yeah. In fact, that helps my point. It would be like you categorically dismissing the fried onions because they were onions, but worse, because in this version, you only find out they're onions later, after you've already tried and liked them. 

Imagine taking someone who hates sour cream, then you use some in a cake recipe, which happens, and they enjoy the cake, but then you tell them, and they immediately stop eating it, not because the cake was bad in any way, in fact, they liked it, but because it has that ingredient in it. That's what I'm talking about. I'm not saying they have no right to do so. I'm just calling it out as being dumb and dismissive for no good reason.

I'll add here what I edited in to my last post because you got there before I did it:

EDIT: That was my big problem with the original story. He didn't have a problem with the food until he found out it had that one ingredient in it, and _*then*_ he decided he hated it and it made him sick.


----------



## JulieD (May 26, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Thanks for acknowledging it, but Julie said that before, too. The big point is that mental or not, such a thing shouldn't matter when eating food you like, or listening to music you enjoy, or anything else really. Just because you don't like some individual thing like a band or a specific ingredient doesn't mean, IMO, that you should dismiss every single song played by a band or every food using that ingredient and never being open to being pleasantly surprised by something if it were to come up and actually be good, especially if you liked it before you even knew. That was my big problem with the original story. He didn't have a problem with the food until he found out it had that one ingredient in it, and _*then*_ he decided he hated it and it made him sick.



Then say it for what it is...people opinions change when they find out what things are made of...people included...I use to like said person, then I realized they are an asshole, and now I don't like them...
I use to like said food, but then I realized that it was made from mayo, and now I don't like it
Why pull the race card when its not about race? Its about what food/people are made of...if you are going to spend so much time and energy NOT arguing, then at least understand what you are not arguing about...


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 26, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Yeah. In fact, that helps my point. It would be like you categorically dismissing the fried onions because they were onions, but worse, because in this version, you only find out they're onions later, after you've already tried and liked them.
> 
> Imagine taking someone who hates sour cream, then you use some in a cake recipe, which happens, and they enjoy the cake, but then you tell them, and they immediately stop eating it, not because the cake was bad in any way, in fact, they liked it, but because it has that ingredient in it. That's what I'm talking about. I'm not saying they have no right to do so. I'm just calling it out as being dumb and dismissive for no good reason.
> 
> ...



you just answered your whole debate about the mayo. lol it's all mental whether it be sillyness to do so or not.

my point about the onions is my dad use to always cook cheesestakes when i was younger and always had fried onions with them. i loved the fried onions so when i got my first hamburger with raw onions i hated it. although texture probably played a big role but it was the same food either way i liked it before but why not know?

it's all mental and you can't really judge people for that because you can't help that. only they can change their mental views of something.

unless of course you're batshit crazy and meds change your chemical values and shit.


----------



## WillSpark (May 26, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Then say it for what it is...people opinions change when they find out what things are made of...people included...I use to like said person, then I realized they are an asshole, and now I don't like them...
> I use to like said food, but then I realized that it was made from mayo, and now I don't like it
> Why pull the race card when its not about race? Its about what food/people are made of...if you are going to spend so much time and energy NOT arguing, then at least understand what you are not arguing about...



No, that ISN'T it at all.

This is disliking something for no good reason.

Disliking a person that you used to like because they became or showed themselves to be an asshole is comparable to disliking a hotdog because someone added mayo as a condiment. Something obvious was placed over the thing you did like that made you dislike it. With the hotdog it was adding a condiment that ruined it for you outright, with the person it revealed a personality trait that made you not like the person outright. This is not what I'm saying

I'm saying disliking a food you used to like because you found out the finished product, that you still like, contained an ingredient you don't normally like in other cases, is like liking a person right up until you find out they are a race that you have a prejudice about. Neither the ingredient nor the race does anything to actually affect the way to food tastes or the way the person is, and it is simply stupid to categorically dismiss the food or the person for such a reason.


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2011)

...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
..
.


IT'S JUST FUCKING FOOD. Oh my God, it is just fucking food. It's a matter of opinion, taste, and mentality. Who the fuck cares about someone else's eating habits so much? Honestly, his eating habits don't negatively impact your life. Because it's fucking _food_.

Gentle Savage, idgaf if you don't ever eat anything with mayonnaise in it ever again. I don't care if you get a restraining order against Hellman's. Or if you do the same with anchovies. Or butter. Or WHO THE FUCK CARES IT'S FUCKING FOOD THIS IS NOT A SERIOUS ISSUE PEOPLE NOR DOES IT REFLECT ON ONE'S INTELLIGENCE


----------



## WillSpark (May 26, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> you just answered your whole debate about the mayo. lol it's all mental whether it be sillyness to do so or not.
> 
> my point about the onions is my dad use to always cook cheesestakes when i was younger and always had fried onions with them. i loved the fried onions so when i got my first hamburger with raw onions i hated it. although texture probably played a big role but it was the same food either way i liked it before but why not know?
> 
> ...



Well, not exactly. See with onions it's different. Fried onions are going to have a totally different taste and flavor to raw onions. You didn't like one but you liked the other. And you actually tried both and let them stand alone on their own. In the mayo example, he dismisses all food with mayo in it regardless of how much mayo or how much it actually plays a role int he food and regardless of how good the food actually is. That's what I'm calling out. It would be like you dismissing all foods that have onions used in them in any amount at any level of cooking because you don't like raw onions,which would be, is, and will continue to be completely stupid.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 26, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Well, not exactly. See with onions it's different. Fried onions are going to have a totally different taste and flavor to raw onions. You didn't like one but you liked the other. And you actually tried both and let them stand alone on their own. In the mayo example, he dismisses all food with mayo in it regardless of how much mayo or how much it actually plays a role int he food and regardless of how good the food actually is. That's what I'm calling out. It would be like you dismissing all foods that have onions used in them in any amount at any level of cooking because you don't like raw onions,which would be, is, and will continue to be completely stupid.



i understand it's stupid to judge the mayo now that he knows what's in it, but seriously what part of it's mental do you not understand? that's the point i'm trying to make. he doesn't want to eat anything with mayo in it because of the fact that what's in the mayo. why is that? because he's freaked about it and it's in his head. even though he knows he liked the mayo before he found out. that's all there is to it. and nobody is going to be able to change his views about it by calling him stupid for not liking mayo anymore. he's going to have to get over it by accepting the fact that what's in the mayo and then the mental factor will go away.


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2011)

This:


Lil BigginZ said:


> i understand it's stupid to judge the mayo now that he knows what's in it, but seriously what part of it's mental do you not understand? that's the point i'm trying to make. he doesn't want to eat anything with mayo in it because of the fact that what's in the mayo. why is that? because he's freaked about it and it's in his head. even though he knows he liked the mayo before he found out. that's all there is to it. and nobody is going to be able to change his views about it by calling him stupid for not liking mayo anymore. he's going to have to get over it by accepting the fact that what's in the mayo and then the mental factor will go away.


is how to make this point:


WillSpark said:


> Well, not exactly. See with onions it's different. Fried onions are going to have a totally different taste and flavor to raw onions. You didn't like one but you liked the other. And you actually tried both and let them stand alone on their own. In the mayo example, he dismisses all food with mayo in it regardless of how much mayo or how much it actually plays a role int he food and regardless of how good the food actually is. That's what I'm calling out. It would be like you dismissing all foods that have onions used in them in any amount at any level of cooking because you don't like raw onions,which would be, is, and will continue to be completely stupid.


without sounding like an elitist, judgmental asshat.


----------



## WillSpark (May 26, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i understand it's stupid to judge the mayo now that he knows what's in it, but seriously what part of it's mental do you not understand? that's the point i'm trying to make. he doesn't want to eat anything with mayo in it because of the fact that what's in the mayo. why is that? because he's freaked about it and it's in his head. even though he knows he liked the mayo before he found out. that's all there is to it. and nobody is going to be able to change his views about it by calling him stupid for not liking mayo anymore. he's going to have to get over it by accepting the fact that what's in the mayo and then the mental factor will go away.



Well, I never called him stupid for not liking mayo, I called the position of not liking the mayo that he didn't know was there stupid. And I know it sounds "elitist" and like I'm splitting hairs here, but that is a big difference. I accept the mental thing. I never said that wasn't true, and I never called him stupid as a person in any way. But thank you, because you're the only one who actually responded reasonably to any of my posts.

And clearly, especially by example of Paquito's other post up there, this has just gotten silly. I just made a point that I thought would be clear, and then when it wasn't a clear as I'd hoped, responded to the replies back to me. It was never any skin off my neck to state my point, nor does it affect me. He can go ahead and never eat anything with mayo in it. I never told him he couldn't. I just said he shouldn't dismiss everything offhand like that, and then explained why. Really the only reason it went on so long was no one really ever responded to what was actually being said right up until now. I don't think anyone should necessarily count my posts responding to people as caring so much about any one person's eating habits, because that's not what the replies were. I was just calling out something I thought should be thought about. Why would anyone dismiss all foods based on one ingredient (allergies excluded) especially if you had enjoyed the food before? I'm noting that doing so is ridiculous, and even if it's a mental thing, it's still ridiculous. Even if I took the discussion seriously, it doesn't mean it's a serious, life-altering issue. I just like to actually try to develop intelligent discourse, which can come from any topic, and thought I'd found something to go on. Sorry to anyone (or everyone) who thought I was just trying to be argumentative, or thought I was making as big deal out of something that doesn't matter, because that may have been what you thought I was doing or what you interpreted my posts as, but that was not the intent. And as for that very last line of that post, Paquito, I never, not once, insulted anyone's intelligence. I called the idea that I was addressing stupid, but I never once called any individual person a stupid person, and I never said anyone was not intelligent, in fact, I believe I spent one post specifying that I do find the posters on this forum intelligent. The goal wasn't to incite any anger over such a small thing. Sorry if it did. I'll try not to sound so "judgemental" or "elitist" next time I try to make a point.

Oh, and sorry for the wall of text. tl:dr I'm sorry, I'm done, and I'll try to be better at not being a dick next time.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 26, 2011)

This one time, I farted and poop came out. 

*mayo topic - DERAILED*


----------



## FishCharming (May 26, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Well, I never called him stupid for not liking mayo, I called the position of not liking the mayo that he didn't know was there stupid. And I know it sounds "elitist" and like I'm splitting hairs here, but that is a big difference. I accept the mental thing. I never said that wasn't true, and I never called him stupid as a person in any way. But thank you, because you're the only one who actually responded reasonably to any of my posts.
> 
> And clearly, especially by example of Paquito's other post up there, this has just gotten silly. I just made a point that I thought would be clear, and then when it wasn't a clear as I'd hoped, responded to the replies back to me. It was never any skin off my neck to state my point, nor does it affect me. He can go ahead and never eat anything with mayo in it. I never told him he couldn't. I just said he shouldn't dismiss everything offhand like that, and then explained why. Really the only reason it went on so long was no one really ever responded to what was actually being said right up until now. I don't think anyone should necessarily count my posts responding to people as caring so much about any one person's eating habits, because that's not what the replies were. I was just calling out something I thought should be thought about. Why would anyone dismiss all foods based on one ingredient (allergies excluded) especially if you had enjoyed the food before? I'm noting that doing so is ridiculous, and even if it's a mental thing, it's still ridiculous. Even if I took the discussion seriously, it doesn't mean it's a serious, life-altering issue. I just like to actually try to develop intelligent discourse, which can come from any topic, and thought I'd found something to go on. Sorry to anyone (or everyone) who thought I was just trying to be argumentative, or thought I was making as big deal out of something that doesn't matter, because that may have been what you thought I was doing or what you interpreted my posts as, but that was not the intent. And as for that very last line of that post, Paquito, I never, not once, insulted anyone's intelligence. I called the idea that I was addressing stupid, but I never once called any individual person a stupid person, and I never said anyone was not intelligent, in fact, I believe I spent one post specifying that I do find the posters on this forum intelligent. The goal wasn't to incite any anger over such a small thing. Sorry if it did. I'll try not to sound so "judgemental" or "elitist" next time I try to make a point.
> 
> Oh, and sorry for the wall of text. tl:dr I'm sorry, I'm done, and I'll try to be better at not being a dick next time.



Will i'm not calling you a douchebag _right now_, i'm calling your obsessive need to seem intellectual by trying to make people sound foolish is douchebaggy. 

Everyone knew exactly what you were trying to say, they just kept going to fuck with you, AND IT WAS HILARIOUS! i bet you were sitting in your dorm room crying out of frustration!

Ultimately, Will, NO ONE cares about what you have to say. you go on these constant rants about the stupidest shit and NO ONE CARES.

So here's a bit of advice: Never say never... to self-censorship.


----------



## WillSpark (May 26, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> Will i'm not calling you a douchebag _right now_, i'm calling your obsessive need to seem intellectual by trying to make people sound foolish is douchebaggy.
> 
> Everyone knew exactly what you were trying to say, they just kept going to fuck with you, AND IT WAS HILARIOUS! i bet you were sitting in your dorm room crying out of frustration!
> 
> ...



Well, not really. For one thing, I'm not in my dorm room, but for the other, all I ever did was respond to responses to me seriously. Sure it bugged me a little that no one else wanted to respond seriously, but if I cried in frustration every time someone decided to double back the dickishness in the form of passive-aggressive jokes instead of addressing anything I _actually_ said, then I'd be dehydrated. People can't seem to understand that just because I take something seriously, it doesn't mean that I'm emotionally invested in it in any way. I can't help it if no one else cares, but that doesn't mean I have to stoop to that level. If that gave you a cheap laugh, fine.


----------



## chicken legs (May 26, 2011)

Hrrmmmm....Did a certain someone Spark up the green goodness, recently.?


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## GentleSavage (May 26, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> That's odd to stop eating something that you had eaten just because of one ingredient that was apparently negligible enough that you had to be told it was there.
> 
> I mean, I never liked fish or anchovies or sardines, but I like caesar salad and that dressing has sardines in it typically. I didn't know at first, but when I learned that, it never made me adverse to eating that, because I'd enjoyed it previously. How could the simple idea of an ingredient being present ruin food for you if the taste and texture are fine and the food is safe?




It's because I wasn't thinking about it before. Once I knew mayo was in there, it was all I could taste. It was purely a psychological thing. 

I'm not a picky eater by any means, but mayo just freaks me right the F out. I compare it to, even though in reality it isn't anything like it, to a vegetarian eating meat, when that person didn't think he/she was. It may have tasted good before they found out what it was, but they thought they were eating something else. Afterwards they would probably feel disgusted. 

I guess I'm like a kid with veggies, but only with mayo. If you hide it and don't mention it, i'm fine. But if I can figure it out, then the whole meal is ruined for me.


----------



## GentleSavage (May 26, 2011)

Wow. I honestly didn't think my two cents would spark a discussion like this...

It's just food. So what if I don't like one ingredient in a sandwich or whatever that makes me stop enjoying it. It may be childish of me to stop eating something half way through, but what ever. It is an ingredient that I find really really gross, so I choose to avoid it. Obviously in certain settings I would soldier through, but if it's something I ordered without mayo, and it comes with mayo, then of course I would stop eating it.

Sorry if I offended anyone.

So... how 'bout them bruins huh?


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> Wow. I honestly didn't think my two cents would spark a discussion like this...
> 
> It's just food. So what if I don't like one ingredient in a sandwich or whatever that makes me stop enjoying it. It may be childish of me to stop eating something half way through, but what ever. It is an ingredient that I find really really gross, so I choose to avoid it. Obviously in certain settings I would soldier through, but if it's something I ordered without mayo, and it comes with mayo, then of course I would stop eating it.
> 
> ...



As long as you've learned not to be racist anymore, it's all good.


----------



## GentleSavage (May 26, 2011)

Paquito said:


> As long as you've learned not to be racist anymore, it's all good.



I've learned that, at least. 

Thanks forever Paquito.

Always,
GentleSavage


----------



## FemFAtail (May 26, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> On the contrary, this thread has made me very hungry! I must notify my personal chef...sweetheart, are you online? :eat2:



I am now! What's your pleasure? I will make anything and lot's of it! I'm hungry, too!:eat1:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 27, 2011)

Mishty said:


>



NOM NOM NOM ^ infinite :eat2:

I think I must have been Japanese in another life.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 27, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i understand it's stupid to judge the mayo now that he knows what's in it, but seriously what part of it's mental do you not understand? that's the point i'm trying to make. he doesn't want to eat anything with mayo in it because of the fact that what's in the mayo. why is that? because he's freaked about it and it's in his head. even though he knows he liked the mayo before he found out. that's all there is to it. and nobody is going to be able to change his views about it by calling him stupid for not liking mayo anymore. he's going to have to get over it by accepting the fact that what's in the mayo and then the mental factor will go away.



I found what was in hot dogs...and bologna...but I still eat 'em. They still taste good. Mind over matter. Just don't think about what's in it, because really, what's in most food is pretty scary anyway.


----------



## biglynch (May 27, 2011)

yeah hot dogs are like chicken feet and other shit... mmmm chicken feet!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 27, 2011)

i was just goofing around about the hot dogs. i love those bitches but rarely eat them. they are filled with a shit ton of sodium and i'm trying to watch my sodium levels. so i try to stay clear of them.


----------



## Larry G (May 28, 2011)

Sauerkraut. Whenever I smell it, it's literally like someone is cooking something in a bowl of urine, except I bet the urine would smell better, and sorry I know it's gross and that's the exact feeling I get with sauerkraut, lol.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 28, 2011)

Larry G said:


> Sauerkraut. Whenever I smell it, it's literally like someone is cooking something in a bowl of urine, except I bet the urine would smell better, and sorry I know it's gross and that's the exact feeling I get with sauerkraut, lol.




I had that same feeling for a while, but somehow it grew on me. I was traveling through germany and austria one summer and I loved the food, except it always came with a side of 'kraut. protein, starch . . . and kraut. Protein, veg . . . and 'kraut. Protein, veg and starch, there can't possibly be room on this plate for . . . AND 'kraut. SONOFABITCH!!! It was always there. 

I started tasting it a little bit at a time. It paired really well with some of the foods, but I was still uneasy about it. I can eat it now, it doesn't bother me, but it has to be little bites with my food, never alone, and never piled on.


----------



## Zowie (May 28, 2011)

Larry G said:


> Sauerkraut. Whenever I smell it, it's literally like someone is cooking something in a bowl of urine, except I bet the urine would smell better, and sorry I know it's gross and that's the exact feeling I get with sauerkraut, lol.



Myeah, I have a hard time with anything that's spent enough time with vinegar. Banana peppers, pickles, pickled onions... URK. Vinegar makes me dry-heave.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 28, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Myeah, I have a hard time with anything that's spent enough time with vinegar. Banana peppers, pickles, pickled onions... URK. Vinegar makes me dry-heave.



I've seen this happen in person. It's absolutely crazy. I slapped her with a sliced pickle spear and she almost threw up on the spot. Funniest shit ever.


----------



## KingBoo (May 28, 2011)

I don't like the smell of garlic but I like food with garlic in it.


----------



## FishCharming (May 29, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Myeah, I have a hard time with anything that's spent enough time with vinegar. Banana peppers, pickles, pickled onions... URK. Vinegar makes me dry-heave.



ooo, i totally put vinegar on my french fries! :eat2:


----------



## FishCharming (May 29, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've seen this happen in person. It's absolutely crazy. I slapped her with a sliced pickle spear and she almost threw up on the spot. Funniest shit ever.



i'm thinking a relish-filled-waterballoon assault on the great white north! for humor's sake of course!


----------



## coriander (May 29, 2011)

I tried some "natural flavour", reduced-fat "soy beverage" the other day. Guess how that went? :blink:


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 29, 2011)

coriander said:


> I tried some "natural flavour", reduced-fat "soy beverage" the other day. Guess how that went? :blink:



Beautifully?


Hahaha....yeah, I stay away from soy drinks.


----------



## lovelocs (May 29, 2011)

Circus peanuts. They taste like cancer.


_And oh yeah, I'm back bytches._


----------



## FishCharming (May 29, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Circus peanuts. They taste like cancer.
> 
> 
> _And oh yeah, I'm back bytches._



yayayayayay! i was wondering where you ran off to??


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 29, 2011)

biglynch said:


> yeah hot dogs are like chicken feet and other shit... mmmm chicken feet!



Never mind. I'm Cajun. Ignore what I said, my taste buds have been assaulted since the day I was born. 

Also, who the fuck understands human behavior and all its nuances? (Except Will apparently.) And also, who the fuck gives a shit this much about it? :doh:


----------



## lovelocs (May 30, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> yayayayayay! i was wondering where you ran off to??



Real life had me in a headlock. I moved twice and am contemplating a job change. School is going well, though. What'd I miss?


----------



## Paquito (May 30, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Real life had me in a headlock. I moved twice and am contemplating a job change. School is going well, though. What'd I miss?



LOVELOCS WE LOVE YOU


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 30, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Real life had me in a headlock. I moved twice and am contemplating a job change. School is going well, though. What'd I miss?



You're ALIVE!!! Oh I'm so happy imhappyimhappy!!




For the record, not trying to prove anything or anything like
That, but I missed you more than Fish.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 30, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Real life had me in a headlock. I moved twice and am contemplating a job change. School is going well, though. What'd I miss?



Who cares what you missed? We missed YOU! :wubu:


----------



## lovelocs (May 30, 2011)

Aaaaawwe...


*I luvs all y'all!*


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 31, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Aaaaawwe...
> 
> 
> *I luvs all y'all!*



*massive hugs* :batting:


----------



## FishCharming (May 31, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> *massive hugs* :batting:



naked ones


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 31, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> naked ones



Of course!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 31, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Circus peanuts. They taste like cancer.
> 
> 
> _And oh yeah, I'm back bytches._


OMG I have MISSED YOU!!!!


----------



## JulieD (May 31, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Circus peanuts. They taste like cancer.
> 
> 
> _And oh yeah, I'm back bytches._



HELL YEAH!!!!! Girl, I am so glad you are back!


----------



## JulieD (Jun 1, 2011)

I use to not be able to eat oatmeal. I think it was because we had it so much when I was a kid, I ended up not liking it and stopped eating it for 12ish years. My daughter loves it though, so I started to get it for her. I can't stand the instant packs though, so I just get regular instant oats and add my own fresh fruit and nuts, which honestly makes it so much better. Plus, I realized that I can control the consistency of it, I like it thicker instead of runny. So now I eat oatmeal on a regular basis, call me crazy, but it kinda feels like a warm hug from inside out...soup makes me feel the same way, all warm and fuzzy from within.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 3, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Circus peanuts. They taste like cancer.
> 
> 
> _And oh yeah, I'm back bytches._



Yay *HUGSSS*


----------



## Anjula (Jun 5, 2011)

no idea but I'm vomiting whole day today


----------



## lovelocs (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the Love CP and LBM!.. And Anjula, have you been staying hydrated? What did you eat?


----------



## biglynch (Jun 5, 2011)

today i learned that primular cheese is rotten


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 5, 2011)

Anjula said:


> no idea but I'm vomiting whole day today



zomg, preggers!!!!


----------

